# Dining room chairs



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

It has been some time since I mentioned that I was in the process of routing some dining room chairs. Of all the projects I have made I think chairs are by far the most difficult to make.
Here is my design and some of the problems I had to overcome, to add arm rests to the chairs. Not to mention the problems I had to produce the chair in the first place. Some 12 years ago I made my first chair. The design can be seen in my Gallery.
The problem was to add to the design with the arm rests. 
I am in the process of making eight 'Jarrah' chairs exactly the same design with two completed with Arm rests.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm glad you ignored my idea of fixing the arms with right angled brackets Tom! Seriously, you have demonstrated a great deal of skill and patience. I do hope that you intend to show the templates, preferably being used, also photographs when they are finished, but even without them, could you please give me a quote for eight chairs, including four carvers in English Oak.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Mr. O'Donnell, What an inspiration. I wish that I had the experience, tools and patience. I know that in some formal dining rooms, only the chairs at the end of the table have arm rests. Please keep us updated with more progress and pictures. -Derek


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Enclosed some of the jigs and templates I used to join the upright to the armrest and also something new when it comes to adding edge treatment to the upright.
I will have to photograph the other jigs and templates I used to complete some of the other joints. These are snap shots I have taken from my video shoot yesterday.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I should mention with reference to the pictures I have posted, Pic 22, one hand has been removed for picture clarity, *always use two hands on the material when using this method.*I was quickly reminded by my star pupil Harry that I had not made it quite clear as to how the router was supported and why I used this method instead of setting up the router in the router table. 
Firstly using this method saves inserting the router in the router table (That is if you only have the one router) and the method I aLSO introduced to the Blind clients I was teaching as it was considered safer in my opinion.
I will post a picture of the set up later as I will require to go out and take a snap of the Jig.
Tom


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Excellent work Tom, a true craftsman. 
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Tom. I love the chairs.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

As promised here is how the router support is used. I suppose it could be best discribed as 1/2 the ski in action. The skis could also be used in fact that was how I used to trim the edges to begin with but the lengthy ski rods got in the way.
I also did not have a picture of the insert into the back legs of the chair when I made the original postings.
Tom

P.S. In my opinion, making chairs is not a project for beginners as there are a great number of Jigs and Templates to be made. I will try and post them as I use them in the next few weeks, if there is any interest.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Tom as always, great work my friend. Of course, please post pics of the jigs & templates.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Tom as always, great work my friend. Of course, please post pics of the jigs & templates.


Right Ken you asked for them some of the material I produced today, the start of another two 'Carver chairs' showing the jigs and templates I used to rout the arm rests and the uprights. Take note on the finish produced with the router in the plunge mode requiring minimal sanding.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Here are some more pics
Tom


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Tom. 
To me, it looks as if the procedure is totally simplified. With smooth cuts like that, one really shouldn't have to do any sanding. I know a person should do some but, as smooth as that looks, why? I also like the choice of wood you're using. They are going to look really nice, when you get them completed.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

I love seeing a true craftsman at work. Well done Tom...excellent.

Ed......


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures Tom..very informative as usual!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Beautiful work and GREAT pictures Tom. Thanks.  To bad Harry didn't learn the picture posting from you too.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

and there was me thinking that I was boring everyone, or is it only you Dave that has an insatiable apatite for photo-shoots?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

C'mon Harry, we ALL love pics...........

Ed..........


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was just checking Ed.


----------

